# Yard Man YM400 trimmer will not start



## john123 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi, I am new to this forum and have been looking through some of the threads, you guys seem to know what you are taliking about when it comes to small engine, I am a novice but learning fast .

I have 2 gas trimmers neither of which will start.

#1 is a Yard Man YM400
It was working fine the started stalling out every few minutes, I cleaned out the carb and checked the fuel lines and stone, the carb was getting fuel fine but the plug was getting wet. I checked for a spark but found none, I don't know if the module went bad or the key sheard in the flywheel so I took the flywheel off to check, it was fine and the timing marks lined up ok but it will not run. What else should I check for?

#2 is a Husqvarna 32LC
This machine just does not run and has not run for a season or so. Again I get no spark. I haven't really messed with this one yet but input would be appreciated.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

First thing to do would be to get a gap type spark checker to make sure it is a spark problem.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Start as hankster suggested. Did you check the wires to the on/off switch. Could be a coil issue, try tapping on the coil a few times with a wrench. This will not solve the problem but it might wake the coil up for a bit. Check the air gap between the flywheel/coil. I believe .010 is the average gap.
Dean


----------



## john123 (Sep 26, 2008)

I checked the kill swith and it works ok. Does the flywheel have to be spun fairly fast to obtain a spark or will jus spinning it by hand woth the plug removed do the trick? As I said before I am new to this small engin stuff. Will tapping the coil realy have an effect? I will obatain a gap type spark checker and get back to you with the results. Thanks guys.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You will need to spin it fairly quick. You could attach a drill to the crankshaft to spin it. I have not found that tapping a coil will bring it back to life.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I mentioned tapping the coil as I had a friend with a newer lawnboy with no spark, cost of a coil was $55. He was hesitant on spending that. So I tapped on the coil and it started working again. Did not last though. Eventually a new coil was installed. This has not always worked for me so if it works for you it will be temporary. You do have to spin the flywheel quite fast, as hankster stated a drill with the right size socket works.
Dean


----------

